# Basil's done it!



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Yesterday was definitely the turning point in our house. Having constantly walked away and ignored Basil for two and a half days, Rufus finally gave in and realised what fun Basil can be. I couldn't tear myself away from watching them to get my camera but they played solidly for about 45 mins before settling together in Rufus's bed. It was a joy to watch. Rufus was so gentle considering he had a puppy hanging from his ear! I now have to give them 'time out' by putting Basil in his pen for a rest .....he's not 11 wks old yet - keep having to remind myself!

Basil has been brilliant. We have had no indoor accidents or crate accidents. He settles without a fuss and waits quietly in the morning until I get him out. He adores big brother Rufus. He has met so many different dogs now, large and small, enthusiastic and timid and he has behaved appropriately with all of them. His recall on walks is great too. I adore him. He is just so perfect .......at the moment!

Here are a few photos from the past couple of days:

*Is that a rain cloud?*









*I'll just shelter under here.*









*Fun at the park.*


















*I love you Rufus, my big bro'.*


















Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah I just melted a little inside!! Fabulous pictures and I am so pleased that they are getting on so well! Max sends Basil licks and bites...


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's just lovely! I'm almost tempted to think about a second one :decision:


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Bless what lovely pictures


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> That's just lovely! I'm almost tempted to think about a second one :decision:


Oh go for it! I tell you, it's half the work of having an 'only pup!'. They entertain each other and the older one helps train the pup with recall and 'sit' etc as the pup just copies. 

Karen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

What fabulous pictures Basil is just so cute i love him dx


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I will use your reasoning for another dog on my husband tonight


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh what absolutely fabulous pictures - brought a big smile to my face  Great to hear how well Basil is settling in and how brilliant your other dogs have been in accepting a new member of the pack. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I adore tat last pic, now how am i going to persuade my hubby next year that we need another!!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Karen such lovely lovely photos and such great news. It must be so good to watch them play and sleep together. And Basil is doing so well for such a little lad. Fabulous!!

Harri x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos Karen. Basil and Rufus look so sweet together and will be such great company for each other. x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos Karen. Basil and Rufus look so sweet together and will be such great company for each other. Lovely to see them snuggling up in the same bed. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!! how cute are those pictures! total melt! so adorable!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Love it! Knew Rufus didn't stand a chance with gorgeous little Basil. Great photos!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

those picture are fab and them cuddled up together lucky Basil having a big brother... and the one of him running into shot he is devine, I want a Basil


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Great pictures. What a relief when they finally work out how to play together - then big bro can help out with the baby-minding! x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

They look really great together. It is such a relief when they finally turn that corner and you know it's going to work. 

Basil is very lovely, as is Rufus. We have had lurchers in the family for many years. My dads lurcher took to Nell right off and has been her big protective Uncle ever since.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Great pics they look great together.Is Rufus his full brother,he looks more poodley than basil does,very sweet x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous photos Karen - they look like they are the best of friends now and are both beautiful Cockapoos  x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

gorgeous photos!!!! x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

mandym said:


> Great pics they look great together.Is Rufus his full brother,he looks more poodley than basil does,very sweet x


No Mandy, completely different parentage but I still like to call them brothers! Rufus is from Pearl and Pinot (JD's original stud poodle) and Basil is from Molly and Ziggy (again JD). Rufus is quite a big Cockapoo standing at approx 20" to the shoulder. We're expecting Basil to be about 15".

Karen x


----------

